# Tutorial/Guide Info for XP/Vista Mail or Outlook Error Code 0x800CCC67



## Angela.Chelson (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello Readers,

I only seen this error a handful of times when I first searched this forum for information on Vista/XP Mail/Outlook Error code -> *0x800CCC67*. Most of them looked like they were resolved which is a good thing. I had this same Outlook E-mail error with a client of the company I work for. Apparently, this error can also be visible in XP/Vista Windows Mail as well as Outlook. Usually, e-mail errors like this are no problem at all to resolve for me, but I had to do quite a bit of research to get it fixed for him. The error usually states that it's Anti-Virus or Software related. This wasn't the case with my client unfortunately. I wrote down my troubleshooting process along with other details that I found all over this forum and a few other sites I cam across on the Internet. Everything that takes me a lengthy time to fix, I usually write down and publish to my blog/knowledge base for myself, and to share with others. I have bad long term memory, so this allows me to reflect back when I run into the same problem again. If anyone has the "0x800CCC67" email error code when trying to connect to your email account, I'd like to invite you to read the tutorial directly at this link: Resolving Vista/XP Mail/Outlook Error 0x800ccc67. If anyone has any questions, or something to add to the tutorial, you can post a comment on the article or reply to this thread here on 'Tech Support Guy'. I subscribe to all the forums/threads I post information too, and I regularly monitor my email every few days or so. Good luck to anyone who may be reading this having this error, I hope it helps those in need when the time comes. 

Regards Angela,


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

Does this apply the the Windows mail that comes with Vista Premium?
I thought this was like _Outlook Express_.


----------



## Angela.Chelson (Feb 16, 2009)

Microsoft is lazy, of course this applies to Windows Mail. They wouldn't want to create all brand new error codes would they now?


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

Give you a big point for that one.


----------

